# Highest Return for Film Composers not in LA



## milesito (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I've read through quite a few threads on this and I know this seems to change as the industry changes. Most people talk about creating multiple streams of revenue/income. That makes sense to me. There is teaching music, submitting to libraries, creating my own library, trying to sell my music online, actually getting composer fee's for projects (features, shorts, commercials, corporate ads), getting PRO royalties, getting commissioned to create music for various media purposes.

1) For someone starting out, what would be my quickest way to meaningful revenue to support myself? Where should I invest my time long term to make more or have royalties in the long run? My interest in film composing (like everyone and their mom), but I was wondering if those who are supporting themselves 100% off of being musicians can please comment or shed some light and wisdom on what is working, what is a waste of time, where someone starting off should focus....

2) Is it better to start your own label/music licensing company if you have a large library? if so, don't you still need to find clients? In which case isn't working with a music licensing house better?

3) Is it better to use Taxi or BandCamp or something else?

Sorry this is all over the map, but I'd love to get the latest feedback so that I can formulate some type of logical approach to this somewhat illogical ambition.

Thanks all!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 11, 2016)

milesito said:


> For someone starting out, what would be my quickest way to meaningful revenue to support myself?


Marry rich.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 11, 2016)

You need to be creative.

How about:

Teaching, orchestrating, arranging, writing for music libraries, create usable sample libraries, create your own music libraries, write music for indie films, game audio contracting, play music on a cruise ship, play club music and tour, start a rock band, join an existing working band, get a gig as a studio musician, get a job from the bottom up as a recording engineer, manage a band, become an agent to place bands in local clubs and taverns, play coffee shops — and write music for games, tv, advertising campaigns, movie trailers, become a music psychologist and therapist, create music CDs to raise money for charity, work at a music store, sell music equipment on eBay using dropship manufacturers. 

If you're a voice talent - sing for a band, do voiceovers, do vocal character acting for games, animation, create guided meditations layered with your own soft music. (Feel free to add to this not exhaustive list).

The point here is one thing: do something.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jul 12, 2016)

milesito said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've read through quite a few threads on this and I know this seems to change as the industry changes. Most people talk about creating multiple streams of revenue/income. That makes sense to me. There is teaching music, submitting to libraries, creating my own library, trying to sell my music online, actually getting composer fee's for projects (features, shorts, commercials, corporate ads), getting PRO royalties, getting commissioned to create music for various media purposes.
> 
> ...



You need to find what works for you. Quite often what you thought/had planned/had your heart set on doing within the music industry, is not always what you end up doing mostly/full-time. So you may want to write for films, but may end up making a really good living out of doing sound-design for apps. Just a random example. The important thing is to try loads of avenues, that way you do the most important thing: meet people, even if only on-line.

One other thing is this: I have come across so many musicians who really aren't prepared to work hard. And I mean work really hard. If you want 9-5 hours Mon-Fri, don't become a musician. If you want respect from other people/in-laws, don't become a musician. Be prepared to work weeks without a day off till the very early hours. If you are prepared to do that, people will take notice, and you can become their go-to guy, but you have to earn those stripes first. Work hard on your craft, learn as many thing about music you can: other musical styles (jazz/ethnic music, metal, etc), learn to play extra instruments, learn to arrange and orchestrate, mix, master, design synths, create sound design. Can you read Alto Clef? If not, then learn it. You may never need it, but one day you may find yourself in a situation where it is urgently called upon, and you may well be the only person in the room/address book who can, and you will get the job. In short, make yourself as employable as possible.

In a way asking someone who started 5, 10, 15 or more years ago is not that relevant as the music world is always changing. So what I am stating is that if you tried to follow/replicate someone else's career by trying to follow in exactly their footsteps, it probably won't work. Find your own path/passions/people.

So what is the quickest way to make a meaningful revenue? There is no hard and fast answer to that, other than the one you yourself create. And the fact that making money from music quickly is nigh impossible. It takes time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## doctornine (Jul 12, 2016)

milesito said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 2) Is it better to start your own label/music licensing company if you have a large library? if so, don't you still need to find clients? In which case isn't working with a music licensing house better?
> 
> ...



2) Start your own label ? Of course you need to find clients - how else will it make you money ? I assume when you say "music licensing house" you mean a Library publisher. Thats a whole other can of worms thats been talked to death on this very forum. Bottom line is : you won't make a living overnight from library. You're talking years.

3) Taxi and Bandcamp are two different beasts. I don't use Taxi, though others do, I personally won't pay to pitch for opportunities. Bandcamp ? Thats about selling your music, though in a commercial sense. But Let me ask you, if you stick an album on Bandcamp how are you going to stand out among the million other albums on there and get people to buy it ?

I'd also echo Silly's comments. The industry has changed in virtually every aspect, even in the relatively short time I've been at it. You have to evolve or get left behind. Find what works for you, but there's no easy "magic" way to make a living doing this - so good luck !


----------



## Saxer (Jul 12, 2016)

Make connections. It's easier than ever to get in contact to new people. It's harder than ever to keep a good relationship alive and not get forgotten. You can find new people via the internet but you only keep long time contact when meeting them in person from time to time.


----------



## sluggo (Jul 12, 2016)

I remember a very famous TV composer came and spoke with some young students and the first thing he said was "I can't tell you how to make it as a composer. I can only tell you how I made it." Everyone's story is different in this biz.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 16, 2016)

1.) Libraries and RF. Listen as much as you can to understand "what is needed" and write the best you can. Submit your stuff to libraries and upload everything that gets rejected to RF.

2.) Do you have connections to editors? No? then proceed with 1.)

3.) Forget CampBand unless you're into pop or a real leader in your genre.

4.) Ask as much as you can on the forums. Don't be shy, it can save you a lot of time.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> RF.



?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jul 16, 2016)

I am based in Mumbai and not connected to the film world in the US or Europe etc but I always thought a great way to learn and also eventually, hopefully get some writing work, some years in was to assist somebody good. 

The industry seems so wide and a huge mix that initially I thought that I ran the risk of getting diluted in the process while not really being able to focus on the main things. It is likely to keep thinking of creating more revenue and getting jobs than actually having some sort of a blanket to work under and learn new things, without getting too much heat in the process. 

I did this for about 5 years when I first came to the city and sure there are hundreds of demos sitting on my hard drive that did not go anywhere but I got better. In the process, I worked my ass off and assisted, produced, programmed, arranged, did MIDI orchestrations and eventually other composers started calling me. Did lots of ghost writing jobs but eventually I got my own gigs and I learnt SO much in the process. I always wanted to do this from the start, wait and learn while being part of something great. 

It worked out for me so far! 9 years I have been in Mumbai and I am now starting to get my own films but I still produce and program scores for other composers and even produce songs. 

In contrast, I saw a lot of other people (not all but most), get lost and face so much rejection because without knowing much about the industry, they were making some mistakes and frankly so bogged down my this tedious and difficult process that they were not able to focus on the most important thing - being involved far more with the music making process and all the industry related professional stuff associated with it. 

Sure, some have made it the other way. As someone said above, there are so many ways of doing it but not starting out as a composer helped me enormously. I have time and want to get better, never felt that rush, so it never bothered me!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> ?


RF = Royalty Free


----------

